# Lecteur CD/DVD ne fonctionne plus



## Fofolla (2 Février 2010)

Bonjour, ayant un mac book pro depuis, je ne sais plus quand exactement, peut-être vers février 2008.

J'ai un souci avec le lecteur CD/DVD qui ne fonctionne plus depuis des mois, je m'en accommodais, je ne l'utilisais que pour regarder des films. Mais aujourd'hui, j'ai acheté une tablette graphique avec laquelle il y a un cd d'installation. Je ne trouve pas le programme d'installation à télécharger sur internet.

Donc j'aurai besoin que le lecteur refonctionne. J'aimerai avoir votre avis avant de passer au magasin. (en plus je ne sais pas où est le ticket d'achat de mon mac)

Combien de temps pour le réparer/remplacer et combien cela coûte?

Merci de vos réponses d'avance.


----------



## Flibust007 (2 Février 2010)

Tu as été un peu négligente et désinvolte, mais cela tu le sais.
Téléphone au service technique d'Apple lui - même, ( voir site d'Apple ) munie du n° de série de ton appareil.

==> Pomme au dessus à gauche dans la barre de menu ;
==> A propos de ce mac ;
==> Plus d'infos ;
==> Groupe "Matériel"
==> Numéro de série.

Il est fatalement répertorié par Apple et ils doivent connaître, je pense, la date sinon la période d'achat.
Si, par chance, ton appareil est encore sous garantie, tu seras redirigée vers le centre technique agréé.
Sinon, ce sera passage à la caisse.

Bonne chance.


----------



## Fofolla (2 Février 2010)

Je le sais, en effet.

Bon, merci de ta réponse. Je demanderai à une personne de téléphoner pour moi, car je ne puis le faire moi-même étant donné que je suis sourde.

Sinon, est-ce que vous pourriez me dire combien environ cela peut me couter s'il n'est plus sous garantie?


----------



## tirhum (2 Février 2010)

Qu'est-ce que c'est, ta palette graphique ?!...
Tu veux l'utiliser avec un logiciel de retouche d'image ?!...


----------



## Flibust007 (2 Février 2010)

Aucune idée, désolé.
Mais une réparation coûte toujours cher chez Apple.
N'y aurait-il pas moyen d'acheter un lecteur de CD/DVD externe en USB ou Firewire ?
Le mieux serait de demander à un réparateur ou vendeur agréé Apple.
Leur adresse est sur le site d'Apple et, en donnant ton code postal, tu connais l'adresse du partenaire près de chez toi.

http://www.apple.com/fr/buy/locator


----------



## Fofolla (2 Février 2010)

C'est une bamboo pen&touch.
Voici en image.


----------



## tirhum (2 Février 2010)

Ben...
Tu peux télécharger le pilote...


----------



## Fofolla (2 Février 2010)

pour le lecteur cd/dvd en externe usb, la plupart que je vois sur google sont des graveurs. Je ne cherche pas à graver un cd juste à le lire ^^

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h42 ----------

Ben ce pilote, c'est pas vraiment une installation du programme de la palette sur l'ordinateur, si?


----------



## tirhum (2 Février 2010)

Fofolla a dit:


> Ben ce pilote, c'est pas vraiment une installation du programme de la palette sur l'ordinateur, si?


Dans ton CD d'installation, il y a ça : 





> Software DVD (containing Adobe® Photoshop® Elements 7.0 Win/6.0 Mac and Nik® Color Efex Pro&#8482; 3.0 WE3)


C'est pour ça que je te demandais (plus haut dans la page), si tu utilisais déjà un logiciel de retouche d'image...
(auquel cas tu n'aurais besoin que du pilote)


----------



## Fofolla (2 Février 2010)

J'ai bien une version photoshop CS3 10.0.1

Sinon j'ai le même problème que lui, lien:
http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques/lecteur-cd-dvd-qui-ne-fonctionne-plus-253774.html


----------



## tirhum (2 Février 2010)

Fofolla a dit:


> J'ai bien une version photoshop CS3 10.0.1


Télécharge le pilote, alors...


----------



## Fofolla (2 Février 2010)

Il y en a deux je les télécharge tous les deux?


----------



## tirhum (2 Février 2010)

La version 5.21-3 ?!...
Ça a l'air d'être le plus récent...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h12 ----------

Mais tu peux télécharger les deux, si  tu n'es pas sûre de toi :


> Notes:These two drivers can now be added or removed independently of each other.


----------

